

Show HN: Clipserf lets you enjoy the best video moments on the web, hands free! - kiran91
http://www.clipserf.com

======
duiker101
Really nice, I love it. This will really improve my lunch breaks! Thanks. It
just worked so I do not really have any feedback other than great job!

~~~
kiran91
Thanks! Am excited to to make it more hassle free to enjoy these great video
moments.

------
kiran91
Looking forward to hear some constructive feedback on my weekend project.
Cheers

